

Ask HN: Is home irrigation a good target market? - zaroth

I&#x27;m talking about sprinkler systems for lawns &#x2F; gardens. ASP is substantial, overall number of units is large, upgrade cycle is... well that could be tricky. You don&#x27;t want to target only new construction.<p>I&#x27;m not sure how large the irrigation market is, but in general if you can save people money by buying your product, and even save the environment while you&#x27;re at it, it&#x27;s a good start.<p>I can think of all sorts of tweaks you would want in a decent irrigation system. All the way from system design, coverage, level of control and adjustments, to usage stats, performance tracking, etc.<p>Maybe I&#x27;m just a little over-sensitive to making sure the system is operating at its peak, but there&#x27;s a decent amount of actual work involved in maintaining these systems.<p>There&#x27;s a lot I think you could do with just some Bluetooth LE flow meters that can be attached in-line at various points. Maybe next step is building them into the valves. Bonus points if they are self powered by the water flow, but probably totally unnecessary. Ideally no swapping batteries.<p>Is anyone targeting the residential market here? Is this Google Nest&#x27;s next target market?
======
morkfromork
People who need to save money turn it off and let the lawn die. Sometimes they
replace it with landscaping that does not require water.

